# Romaji: Happy birthday



## futaro

Could any one translate this for me in japanes romaji:

To little Ayumi I whish her an happy birthday .
Her Grand-mother who loves her very much and send her a lot of kisses.

Thank you very much.


----------



## Jana337

Yes, but not here. I am moving it to Other languages.

Jana


----------



## futaro

thanks for your reply, but I don´t understand what you mean. I was asking for a translation to put on a e.card for my little grand-daughter.


----------



## MingRaymond

futaro said:
			
		

> thanks for your reply, but I don´t understand what you mean. I was asking for a translation to put on a e.card for my little grand-daughter.


 
Hi futaro,
Because wordreference forum is divided into many sub-forums,I don't know which sub-forum you orignally used to post your message,but if you would like to translate English into Japanese, you should post your message in other language forum.


----------



## futaro

thank you , but how can I go to other language forum?


----------



## Jana337

Hi futaro,

your thread was moved to Other languages by me (from Comments and suggestions I think) because only moderators can move threads. You do not have to do anything now. But next time be more careful when choosing the appropriate forum.

Jana


----------



## imast

To little Ayumi I whish her an happy birthday .
Her Grand-mother who loves her very much and send her a lot of kisses.

Did anyone translate this for you?  If not, it's:

アユミちゃん、誕生日おめでとう。
アユミちゃんのことをとても愛しているおばあさんから、たくさんキスを送ります。


----------



## futaro

Thank you Imast.
I´m very grateful. But I wonder why are you writing Ayumi with katakana. Aren´t they only for foreign words?


----------



## 6CA7

The author intend to give it highlight.


----------



## imast

You're welcome.     I hope it was in time for her birthday.  I did that only because I didn't know the characters for Ayumi.  I could've written あゆみ.


----------

